# Bee Keeper liability insurance



## Dick Mullet (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm looking for some insight into liability insurance. I'm a small bee keeper, 30 hives. Most of my hives are on property of others. Most of the other owners have given me written permission and a disclammer to accidents but.... in this day of suits for anything, I'm still worried. I also sell at the local farmers market and fair. I would feel much better if I had about $500,000 in liability insurance to protect me from any problem that may arrise. CAN ANYONE PROVIDE THE NAME OF AN INSURANCE COMPANY THAT IS FAMILIAR WITH BEE KEEPERS????


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Your liability is going to be needed more on your operation (bee truck, etc) and from the products you sell more then your yards. No one has successfully sued for a bee sting that I can find, but that doesn't mean they can't try. However, a reaction from a product you sell is a real possibility. I carry a million dollar policy and recommend that amount. If you PM me I will look up my policy info when I get home and get it to you.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

If you are operating as a sole proprietor just add an umbrella policy to your homeowners insurance. Don't tell them your bees are the reason for wanting it. Just tell them you want to have the extra coverage. If you are running it as a business LLC or something of that order you will need a different type of policy. Search "Insurance" here and you will find other discussions covering this already.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I've got a blanket policy from Farm Bureau. I told them I was a beekeeper, had hives in a number of locations and was concerned about the potential for lawsuits. They had some people in their home office who were familiar with beekeeping. In GA, Farm Bureau lobbies on behalf of agricultural interests at the state level. They have a number of initiatives regarding beekeeping that they support.
As I have my farm and vehicle insurance with them, this extended liability coverage includes those.
Having said that I'm quite sure that this coverage DOES NOT extend to product liability. If you want coverage for your honey, that, I believe is an entirely different issue.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We use ANPAC. They wrote up a bundled home, bee/farm and car policy for us.

MATTHEW WOOD, Agent
130 KRUGER ST
WHEELING, WV 260035121
Phone: (304)242-3355
Fax: (304)242-0133
Email: [email protected]
Licenses For ANPAC: West Virginia, Pennsylvania, Ohio

Also, Texas Insurance is sponsored by ABF and I think they may write a policy for as low as $300, or at least the old ABF insurance provider did. I think they can write one for Ohio, they advertise 30 states. 800-541-9849.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm in the same boat. Lots of outyards on other people's property and I sell at the farmer's market.

I started with my home owners agent and he said there was NO WAY, NO HOW I could be covered under my existing policy. My beekeeping was a business the moment I sold the first jar.

I checked my local Farm Bureau and the agent wouldn't even come out of his office to tell me he wasn't interested.

My home owner agent is a great guy and did the leg work for me and found a commercial agent who would at least talk to me. Once I laid out what beekeeping entails, he went to work and found an underwriter. Then I had to explain it to him. Then we went out and toured several yards.

My insurance costs me about $500 per year for $1M product and premises liability. I decided to forego the terroism coverage (no kidding. I could get it).

Keep asking. Look for a commercial/business insurer. 

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I got mine through Encompass (used to be CNA). I have a 2.5M umbrella policy and then added "Incidental Farming Liability". The underwriters were told it was for beekeeping and sales of honey at farmer's markets. They had no problem with it.

You have to cover both your autos and house (to their minimum amounts) to get the umbrella coverage. The umbrella costs me $274/yr (for the 2.5M). The Incidental Farming Liability costs $61/yr. The farming liability max. is the umbrella max. (2.5M).


----------



## ACBEES (Mar 13, 2009)

In the January 2010 issue of ABJ, here is a company advertising liability insurance specifically for beeks. I believe they are a Texas based company.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

we use farm family, an agent recommended by a farmer we work with.

deknow


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I probably should have included the name of my company, it's Barton Mutual Group, P.O. Box 99, Liberal, MO 64762 417-843-6265

It was sold to me by a local, independent agent who specializes in commercial/business insurance.

Years ago I looked into the Texas group but they did not write insurance in Missouri.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

